# High Country Club Concierge – What more do you want?



## travelguy (Feb 7, 2007)

In a recent post, there seemed to be confusion about the concierge services offered by High Country Club.  I was uninformed myself, so I contacted Chris Stock at the High Country Club offices.  She is the Director of Member Services, including concierge services.

Here is what she told me High Country Club Member Services provides to their members:

“We can arrange a mid-week clean per the member’s request.  What we do in this situation is bill the member for the exact charges we are billed.  Each property’s rate structure is a bit different, but we will bill the member accordingly after we receive the charges.  This usually is between $100 - $200, depending.  When a member requests a mid-week clean, I find out the exact service the member needs, whether it is just a quick clean of the bathrooms, or a full clean.  I then give an estimate of charges and arrange a time for the crew to come in.

Groceries….again, this varies a bit per the property, but it is ALWAYS available.  At some of our properties, there is no charge other than the cost for food.  At some properties, there is a small fee associated with the service.  It’s usually around 10% - 20%, or a trip charge.  Again, at the time of request, we would advise the member of the charges.  We have a list of groceries we send out to the member, and then they can make their selection from there.

Other things we can arrange….anything!   Truly, if there is a special request, we will figure out how to fill it.  Typically we arrange shuttles and airport transfers, tee times, spa reservations, ski rentals, ski school reservations, etc.  I can also do airline cost checks, arrange for an additional unit to be rented for friends, etc.”

I am impressed that High Country Club charges actual cost for these services and is not looking upon these services as a profit center as most travel companies tend to do.  I understand that they also have staff members available at some locations for further member assistance.  And I believe that at least the HCC Cabo property is actually located within a resort with 6-star resort services (front desk, bell staff, activities staff, etc.).

This clarifies for me that High Country Club offers full concierge service even though they have lower pricing than the other Destination Clubs!

Then the question is ….. what do the other DCs offer in concierge services that HCC doesn’t?  Or perhaps the question is …. what, if any, additional concierge services do you need that High Country Club does not offer?

Your thoughts???


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 7, 2007)

I too am very impressed with the level of service received from High Country.
For our upcoming Hi trip, I just received a 2 page e-mail filled with information about our trip, from best beaches to snorkel tours, recommended restaurants and more...

They also are doing my shopping for me and offered to rent our car for us and book spa appointments......

I really couldn't ask for more than this, I'M not sure there is more....

Laura


----------



## Bourne (Feb 7, 2007)

It does make sense. $100-$200 per cleaning would end up making a difference of $3000-$6000 in the annual dues for clubs like Exclusive resorts that provide daily/twice daily service. 

Listed below are the services that are important for me. The only place I have found all of them is at Four Seasons Aviara. 

Pre-stocking of groceries 
Coordinating housekeeping service
Arrange for baby sitting service. 
Arrange airport transfers and tours during the stay. 
Schedule a private chef, if needed for a special meal.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Babysitting & Private Chef Costs*



Bourne said:


> Listed below are the services that are important for me. The only place I have found all of them is at Four Seasons Aviara.
> 
> Pre-stocking of groceries
> Coordinating housekeeping service
> ...



High Country Club has alreadys given us costs for pre-stocking groceries, housekeeping service and airport transfers.  Do you know what the average costs are for baby sitting service and a private chef?  We have never used a concierge for these services but they could come in handy.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 8, 2007)

Baby sitting service are approx $15-25 per hour depending on the resort.

A Private chef will run you about $70(Chicago)-125(Resort Destinations) per meal without including the cost of food.


----------

